# barbie test shot



## adstudio3d (Jun 19, 2007)

My company is making new barbie products and I will need to shoot these pretty soon. Here is one of my test shots:







They do not have the right equipment to do these so I'm doing the best I can with what they give me.
Equipment is a white table cloth with a cheap florescent light, a piece of fabric for backdrop and a point and shoot digital camera haha!!!

I'm not about to bring all my equipment in if they are not paying me extra.
But what does everyone think?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

It looks perfectly acceptable to me, especially if they don't care enough to give you proper equipment.  There is slight hot spot on the right side of the base, not really a big deal.  Also, there is a bit of a reflection in the clock part.


----------



## fmw (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd say it's really nice given the simplicity of the equipment you used.  It is slightly overexposed, though, to my eye.


----------



## adstudio3d (Jun 20, 2007)

I can see where it is over exposed, just have to speed it up a little bit.
The camera really does not have good controls, this was hand held also... would be much easier to shoot with a tripod. 

I'm trying to convince them to get a decent lighting kit, since it's not heat sensitive I'd rather use continuous lighting. Can anyone recomend me a good set of lights? I'm guessing between $200-$600 for 3 lights with stands and softboxes or some kind of diffuser.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 27, 2007)

excellent shot !!! 

I would only improve by giving it a little more contrast in the bottom....


----------



## craig (Jun 28, 2007)

Good camera work and lighting! Extra credit it for getting it on point with your current setup. 

Smith Victor makes good products for 200 dollars. Lowell is the standard. They are in the 600 dollars and up range. Take some time and do the research. Keep in mind your lighting style. For instance it might be better to spend money on an extra light, because you can always make diffusion. Personally I run the Lowell Omni Travel kit or something. The 2 Omni's are amazing because you can focus them. Plus the barn doors are kind of an engineering marvel. Comes with stands, two umbrellas, cords and a handy carrying case. I also opted for one filter holder which was an extra 18 bucks. 

In the mean time just bring in your tripod. That will help things immensely.

love + bass


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a set of 3 lowel lights I use for my movies in school. I think mine is the next one up above craigs because it has everything mentioned plus a 3rd light gel pack, diffusion glass and diffusion screens. 

I have no idea how good these are but they have those little still life tents at ritz camera (and im sure other places I just see it there) with 2 lights for about $100

But I think you shot came out pretty good.


----------

